# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  ¡¡A los Magos con Vídeos en Youtube!!

## S. Alexander

¡¡Hola chicos!!

¿Todo bien? Espero que sí.  :001 005: 

Todos sabemos cómo está YouTube, lleno de vídeos *revelando juegos* de magia, *joyas de la magia*, métodos sencillos e incluso los que precisan de mucho ensayo, de forma que invertir el tiempo en aprenderlos a veces podría presentarse como una inutilidad. Si esto sigue así, y sabéis que cada vez hay más sabandijas uniéndose a *nuestro* arte para revelar, los profanos estarán cada día más cerca de tener el nivel de conocimiento del aficionado medio (y me estoy quedando corto) con un breve click.

*Podemos luchar contra esto.* Sin denuncias, sin malos rollos con trolls orejudos como el político de Urzay (lo llamo político porque es lo más bajo y sucio que se me ocurre para insultarle).

*¿Cómo luchar?* Chicos, si hacéis vídeos en YouTube, podéis ayudar a dificultar muchísimo este revelacionismo. Dice *Woody Aragón* tras postear mi idea de *añadir 'Revelado' al final del título* de nuestros vídeos:

_'[...]¿por qué no hacer grabaciones de efectos "sucker" donde se hace un juego, se explica el método, y resulta ser más engañosa la falsa explicación? Huevo-pañuelo, poushá-poushá... Así si los ve un profano que llega por casualidad, no sólo no ve una explicación real, sino que se encuentra de nuevo con la emoción mágica y, si está bien hecho, valora de nuevo el desconocer los secretos.'_

Si lo hacéis lo suficientemente bien como para que el método no se note, le añadís 'Revelado' al final del título y además vuestra presentación de ese juego es una falsa explicación que lleva a la magia, *¡¡¡¡estaréis contribuyendo a que nuestro bello arte no desaparezca, no se vea degradado, a que se deje de prostituir la magia como se lal prostituye, vuestra labor, unida, será la labor de un titán contra la de unos pocos idiot*s que tratan de perjudicar al noble arte del ilusionismo!!!!*.

Yo ya he empezado... ¡¡uníos y salvemos a la magia, solo un vídeo por persona ya ayudará tremendamente!!

Ejemplo:




Mi Cuarto Milenio - Agua y Aceite Revelado - YouTube

Un abrazo mágico

*Ayudadme, ayudadnos, ayudáos...*

S. Alexander

----------


## Ritxi

Este Woody siempre tiene buenas ideas  :Cool:

----------


## elmoronta

Te ganas grandes enemigos en youtube, pero creo q es efectivo para la magia! En cuanto me ponga a subir videos lo hago, ademas podeis poner un link en el video que lleve a otro diciendo que alli esta la revelacion xD
saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

Esos grandes enemigos son escoria.

Buena idea lo del link.

¡Un abrazo mágico!

S. Alexander

----------


## Makximus

Mmm... en cierta medida podriamos criticar a todos los que revelan trucos, daniel garcia, al maestro lavand y una gran cantidad de magos... y de renombre, con la unica difirencia que son pagadas, y ahora youtube da mas acceso a estos "secretos".... creo que la solucion está en inventar nuestros propios trucos, o a buscar nuevas estrategias para hacer los viejos trucos.. en lo personal veo el vaso medio lleno, lo veo como un reto...

----------


## S. Alexander

Te propongo un reto:

Publica aquí en juego de magia en el que no emplees ninguna técnica publicada (ojo, no que no la conozcas tú, sino que no esté publicada en ninguna parte) de ninguna rama de la magia.
Y aún mayor: Que esa técnica no pueda cogerla otra persona y revelarla en YouTube.

Si lo haces entonces comenzaré a creer en lo imposible.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Lopi

Si pudiera hacerse eso, yo lo vendería como efecto tarde o temprano se filtraría :D

----------


## S. Alexander

Entonces no veo razón para no luchar por conservar los secretos debido a que los métodos son finitos y, aunque puedan producirse más, estos producidos pueden al poco tiempo filtrarse también.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Fredja

Yo creo que poner algo asi como Revelación o Spoiler sirve para quien tenga acceso al video decida si quiere verlo o no. Los tutoriales a veces ayudan, si estan bien hechos, porque no todo el mundo tiene acceso a alguien más veterano que le eche un cable pero entiendo que ponerlo tan a la mano de cualquiera pues como que no le puede apetecer a todo el mundo.

De todas formas para los que aprendemos sólos va bien tener algun recurso más que no sean libros y foros porque a veces no te aclaras por más que lo leas o te lo expliquen en un foro cuarenta mil veces.

----------


## Fredja

> Mmm... en cierta medida podriamos criticar a todos los que revelan trucos, daniel garcia, al maestro lavand y una gran cantidad de magos... y de renombre, con la unica difirencia que son pagadas, y ahora youtube da mas acceso a estos "secretos".... creo que la solucion está en inventar nuestros propios trucos, o a buscar nuevas estrategias para hacer los viejos trucos.. en lo personal veo el vaso medio lleno, lo veo como un reto...



Pues en este caso más que revelar, diría compartir y gracias a Dios que nos lleguen porque normalmente la gente a la que llegan estos videos son gente interesada en aprender y no a todo el mundo le puede llegar el conocimiento de la misma forma ni tener fácil acceso al mismo.

----------


## elmoronta

S. Alexander, en cuabto llegue navidades me pongo a intentar inventr una nueva tecnica, ahora no puedo porque empieza el curso y voy a andar muy pillado con todas las actividades extraescolares y ya en 4 de la eso exigen!
Si consigo inventar una (cosa muy dificil) se la paso a alguien que tenga aceso al laboratorio para que la ponga alli y debatais!
Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

Entiendo que un hambriento se conforme con una miga y una gota, pero creo que el deber de un mago es guardar el secreto y por tanto crear un filtro por el que no pase cualquiera.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## DaarkBro

Capto la idea, pero una duda... Al poner la palabra _Revelado_ en el titulo, automáticamente Youtube te da referencias de videos con ese mismo 'titulo' y en estos videos pueden que sí se revele el juego. Entonces, ¿Si un profano ve mi video y luego Youtube le da referencias de otros videos que sí revelan el juego no es peor?...

Saludos!

----------


## S. Alexander

Si todos colaboramos en esto, las referencias que YouTube dará será la de otros vídeos igual que el tuyo, que no revelan pero dicen que revelan. Por eso no he dicho en ninguna parte que se haga una lista para no repetir juegos o algo así. Si hay 100 Agua y Aceite Revelado mejor que si hay 2, caso en el que, como tú dices, las referencias le llevarán a otro vídeo en el que sí revelen.
Pero los juegos que más hacemos se salvarán de la revelación por la cantidad de personas que sepan hacerlo bien (sin que se note) y lo hayan subido.

No sé si me he explicado bien...

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## mayico

JoseCarlos en un post suyo ha dicho una cosa que puede quedar bien.
Poner si por ejemplo es una ambiciosa, poner de título, "la llamativa" revelado, es decir que así también, prohibimos que puedan buscar la solución.

----------


## S. Alexander

El problema es que de esa forma no haces competencia a la revelación del juego de la ambiciosa...

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Binary

Soy demasiado nuevo aquí y no sé siquiera si tengo pleno derecho a opinar, pero aún así...

En primer lugar, quiero que tengáis todos bien presente que no a todo el mundo le interesa la magia. De hecho, no hay demasiados ilusionistas en el mundo, es una profesión poco corriente, y eso significa que a la gente que no es ilusionista, la ingente mayoría de la gente (los que llamáis profanos), le importará un rábano cómo se haga un efecto, y no estarán dispuestos a tragarse veinte vídeos sobre técnicas y otro sobre los secretos de un complicado efecto para llegar a comprenderlo. Salvo, claro está, que a esta personita la guste la magia.

Otro tema es la calidad de los vídeos que encuentras por ahí. Evidentemente no es muy buena por lo general porque los autores de dichos vídeos no son profesionales, así que supongo que no es buena idea aprender de ahí, aunque siempre puede ser una guía.

Señores, una película antigua buenísima no se destruye por un remake moderno. La saga crepúsculo no ha destruido el noble arte de la literatura, y los vídeos mal hechos de youtube no destruirán el arte de la magia. Pensar eso es una auténtica parida. En cualquier modalidad de arte habrá cosas muy buenas, cosas mediocres y cosas malas, pero las buenas seguirán siendo buenas y las malas malas, y de hecho, si aumenta la presencia de cosas malas las buenas parecerán todavía mejores.

Tal vez mi forma de pensar es un poco distinta a la vuestra, ya que hasta ahora los foros que frecuentaba eran de informática y hacking, y ese es un ámbito en el que la gente desea compartir todo lo que sabe a aquellos que quieren saber más. Si sabes algo, por poco que sea, es porque alguien te lo ha enseñado, y tu deber es enseñar ahora ese algo a otra persona.

Para mí la gente que intenta enseñar magia en youtube, por mal que lo haga (o bien), no tienen ningunas malas intenciones como vosotros pensáis. No, no quieren destruiros, ni a vosotros y a la magia. Son gente que sabe algo e intentan transmitirlo como pueden, en su mayoría las intenciones son nobles, aunque como siempre es posible que sí que haya algún troll.

Como ya dije como se puede ver en mi perfil, soy recién llegado de un par de días aquí. En este par de días he notado ciertas cosas que me han extrañado bastante. Por ejemplo ese secretismo tan característico. La magia es un arte, ¿no? Igual que la música, que la pintura, que la arquitectura, la literatura... Es algo que se puede enseñar, y el resto dependerá de tu talento y de tu esfuerzo. Puedo entender que no se expliquen juegos para los cuales el autor no dio su consentimiento, siempre hay que respetar al dueño, pero lo que tampoco veo lógico es que si alguien pregunta como se realiza X técnica le manden de referencia un libraco de 50€, y si lo han leído y no lo entienden, pues bueno, ahí tienes una serie de DVD de unos miserables 70€. Hombre, que eso parece digno de un bibliotecario, y no de un usuario de un foro para aprender magia. ¿O tal vez me equivoqué, y ese foro no es un foro para mejorar en esta disciplina? Porque si es por encontrar libros... pues ya te digo, hay otras fuentes.

Como ya dije, tengo afición por la informática, y tengo una colección humildemente grande de libros sobre algoritmia, programación, sistemas operativos... Y eso que en los foros de informática todo el mundo aporta todo su conocimiento, una vez aprendido algo, el conocimiento es libre, y tú puedes elegir compartirlo gratuitamente o no. Y como digo, aún así como el tema me fascina tengo bastantes libros en mi poder sobre el tema. Si es por eso, tranquilos que las editoriales no se van a quedar pobres, ni por gente que enseña sin ánimo de lucro, ni por vídeos en youtube.

Esa es mi opinión, preferiría que las críticas fueran constructivas, porque como todo el mundo aquí seguramente estará en contra, críticas van a caer, y espero de corazón que sean educadas.

----------


## S. Alexander

Dice Tamariz algo como: revelar el secreto es como si te cuentan el final de la película antes de verla.

Y no te preocupes por ser demasiado nuevo para opinar, todos lo fuimos y todos opinamos  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Binary

> Dice Tamariz algo como: revelar el secreto es como si te cuentan el final de la película antes de verla.
> 
> Y no te preocupes por ser demasiado nuevo para opinar, todos lo fuimos y todos opinamos 
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander



Yo no digo de contar el secreto, digo de enseñarlo, que es muy diferente.

Un saludo!

----------


## Artifice

Yo estaría de acuerdo en boicotear un poco la masiva aparición de juegos desvelados al servicio de cualquier persona que no sea mago, pero hay que elegir bien la solución, el hecho de escribir revelado al final del video hará que cualquier persona que simplemente quiera ver el juego, sin que se lo destripen, por el simple hecho de que le guste la magia, se encuentre solo con videos de gente que revela los juegos, es un tema delicado y difícil de llevar a cabo. Un saludo.

----------


## Paul Dominic

Esta es una buena idea, pero no está suficientemente ideada como para llevarse a cabo debido a que youtube puede ser la máxima potencia en almacenamiento de videos a nivel mundial, pero los usuarios no dejan de buscar alternativas, y si desean ver magia revelada pueden migrar a vimeo, dalealplay, etc. Entonces hagamos de cuenta que casi todos los de este foro utilizamos youtube para mostrar nuestras habilidades, ¿quién dice que algún "cerebrito" no puede revelarlo en una página alternativa a youtube y deje el link en los comentarios, por ejemplo? la única manera de combatir a los que revelan es ideando, puliendo y creando nuevas técnicas, que hasta ahora está un poco difícil pero no es imposible, conozco a más de uno que tiene su propio "jueguesillo de manos" y está claro de que muchos de aquí pudimos empezar en la magia viendo un video del señor urzay o alguien que revela videos en youtube hasta que nos dimos cuenta de la importancia que es mantener el secreto.

Saludos!

----------


## Seidmadr

No se chicos...tanto mal hace la revelacion de efectos en youtube? Quiero decir, a menos que sepas que el tio te esta haciendo un double lift o doble volteo, no pillas ni de coña la tecnica...y basicamente sube el liston para no hacer una carta llave de tecnica deficiente...yo creo que sube el nivel del mago, directamente sabes que vas a tener que currarte el efecto, no solo en presentacion sino tambien en tecnica.

Y hasta aqui mi opinion gente ^^

----------


## Binary

Paul Dominic, 

Me gustaría que me explicaras cuál es el sentido que le ves a ocultar el secreto a aquellos que quieran aprender magia y no puedan pagar 50€ por un truco que lo único que te dice es que uses un FP (que en muchos casos, por desgracia, es así). Y no, pese a lo que pueda parecer, no estoy siendo irónico. De verdad te pido que me expliques tu concepción, a ver si la puedo llegar a entender.

----------


## Paul Dominic

> Paul Dominic, 
> 
> Me gustaría que me explicaras  cuál es el sentido que le ves a ocultar el secreto a aquellos que  quieran aprender magia y no puedan pagar 50€ por un truco que lo único  que te dice es que uses un FP (que en muchos casos, por desgracia, es  así). Y no, pese a lo que pueda parecer, no estoy siendo irónico. De  verdad te pido que me expliques tu concepción, a ver si la puedo llegar a  entender.


A lo que me refiero es que, el que en verdad  quiere, quiere. Y sí, tienes razón, la magia debería de ser para todos,  pero cuando hay magia para todos ya no hay magia, ese es el problema.  Imagínate hacer magia a un público de magos que conocen todos tus  efectos, sería incómodo, cierto? algo así ocurriría si la magia no fuese  limitada para algunas personas, esto también tiene que ver con el  interés de las mismas, recuerda que un mago no pasa noches en vela  practicando un juego para explicárselo a otro y que este lo desvele a  medio país y de paso que estos lo hagan de una forma muy mediocre y  paupérrica. Nunca he visto un libro de magia que supere los 30 euros,  además, recuerda que también existen los dvds que su valor máximo en una  tienda debe de ser de unos 14, 20 euros, precios muy acequibles para  todo lo que ganarás con tu producto adquirido, no creo que ahorrar esté  demás pero si unas técnicas reveladas por un tipo que no tiene idea  alguna de como hacerla sino que su único interés es demostrar al mundo  la inexistencia de la magia, ahí estás cojiendo el camino equivocado  para convertirte en un gran mago.

Saludos!

----------


## Binary

> A lo que me refiero es que, el que en verdad  quiere, quiere. Y sí, tienes razón, la magia debería de ser para todos,  pero cuando hay magia para todos ya no hay magia, ese es el problema.  Imagínate hacer magia a un público de magos que conocen todos tus  efectos, sería incómodo, cierto? algo así ocurriría si la magia no fuese  limitada para algunas personas, esto también tiene que ver con el  interés de las mismas, recuerda que un mago no pasa noches en vela  practicando un juego para explicárselo a otro y que este lo desvele a  medio país y de paso que estos lo hagan de una forma muy mediocre y  paupérrica. Nunca he visto un libro de magia que supere los 30 euros,  además, recuerda que también existen los dvds que su valor máximo en una  tienda debe de ser de unos 14, 20 euros, precios muy acequibles para  todo lo que ganarás con tu producto adquirido, no creo que ahorrar esté  demás pero si unas técnicas reveladas por un tipo que no tiene idea  alguna de como hacerla sino que su único interés es demostrar al mundo  la inexistencia de la magia, ahí estás cojiendo el camino equivocado  para convertirte en un gran mago.
> 
> Saludos!


Te recuerdo, que no a todo el mundo la magia le interesa. Te recuerdo que la gran mayoría de la gente no está dispuesta a estudiar todos los secretos de un efecto, y menos de más de uno. Se me hace difícil pensar que porque alguien enseñe magia gratuitamente como bien pueda (ya puede hacerlo bien o mal, indiferentemente) luego en los espectáculos de magia el público abuchee al mago porque saben como se realizan todos los juegos. ¿De verdad crees que eso puede pasar, en serio? Y si el público es de magos... menuda tontería, ¿no? ¿Qué quieres, probar a ver cuán buenas son tus técnicas y ver si ni tus compañeros magos pueden descubrirlas? Entre aficionados a la magia se suelen compartir secretos y técnicas, no ocultarse. Es lo lógico, digo yo, pero vamos, si me equivoco ya me dirás...

Un tío puede explicar de forma paupérrima un juego a medio país, otra cosa es que al país le interese. Y a la pequeña parte de población que le interese, que son de los nuestros, deberán aprender a cribar la información, y ver cuál es valiosa y cuál no.


PD: ¿No viste un libro que supere los 30€? Pero si el Canuto ya vale 40€, y es de los más baratos. De todas formas un libro bien lo vale, lo que me pone de los nervios son la mierda trucos que venden por cantidades desorbitadas.

PD2: Ni de coña un tío que enseña magia sin ánimo de lucro tiene que ser un desgraciado rompe-ilusiones. Ya sabemos que la magia no existe, vamos, lo saben todos con un mínimo de cerebro, nadie tiene que demostrar nada. ¿Qué pasa, que por cobrar ya es buena persona? ¿Pensarías lo mismo de él si cobrara? Entonces no... ya.

----------


## Paul Dominic

Nadie ha dicho nada de desgraciados ni mucho menos, todos merecen un respeto así sea que lo que hagan no esté bien hecho.

 ¿Te gusta lo que hace el mago enmáscarado? los que revelan juegos son pequeñas réplicas de él, personas que con su bajo nivel de conocimiento pretenden enseñar. "Antes de correr aprende a caminar y antes de caminar aprende a gatear", el problema no es que pierdan el interés en el juego por conocer el secreto, es que si ya conocen el secreto ¿para qué hacemos magia? (estoy refiriéndome a esto como un término general donde más de 4 personas conozcan cada técnica, efecto, etc)  la magia trata de innovar, impresionar a las personas interactuando con ellas, hacer algo que ya conoces aburre y sale el típico "eso ya lo sé, no quiero verlo" y los que han escuchado tales palabras recurrirán a esta persona con el fin de que le desvelen el secreto, y como cualquier profano, lo dirá, y así se creará un ciclo donde ya todos conozcan "el gran truco" (así como han hecho con el juego de las 21 cartas).

En la magia tu te ganas el título de "mago", no es un reconocimiento ni un diploma que te dan, es con el esfuerzo que haz tenido aprendiendo, memorizando, rescatando y creando efectos que muy pocos conocen pero que muchos saben como llevarlo a cabo por culpa de los "reveladores"

Saludos!

----------


## S. Alexander

> Yo no digo de contar el secreto, digo de enseñarlo, que es muy diferente.
> 
> Un saludo!


Enseñar el final de una película de Hitchcock vs contar el final de una película de Hitchcock tiene el mismo resultado: se pierde una gran cantidad de emociones  :Smile1: 

Yo de momento, aquí en Toledo, en la provincia, he visto lo siguiente: aquel que para acceder al secreto lo ha pasado "mal" (muy bien en realidad, con el gusanillo cada vez más fuerte en la tripa), que le ha costado, sigue en la magia. Aquel que ha llegado y se le ha empezado a contar todo lo que pedía, que normalmente era de todo un poco y no centrarse nunca en nada, se ha marchado en menos de 1 año. El problema es que debido a su desinterés por la magia tras ese año, no tienen inconveniente en revelar a sus amigos secretos cuando surge la ocasión, para alimentar su ego.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## wolrak

Buenos días, voy a intentar dar mi opinión sobre este tema desde mi experiencia. Por una parte... comprendo a binary por aquello de intentar aprender cosas gratuitamente, y es algo que apoyo porque creo que no hay nada más básico que el conocimiento. Sin embargo otra parte creo que este conocimiento en algunas ocasiones es necesario que se oculte bien, quizás dándolo gratuitamente pero que el camino para obtenerlo sea duro... espero explicarme bien. Sin embargo es obvio que conseguir esto no es tan fácil por lo que yo soy partidario de avanzar como mago. Como ejemplo de esto me gustaría poner a René Lavand, lo quiero poner porque él es un mago que al hacer magia no solo te ofrece un truco escondido, él te ofrece mucho más, mientras muchos magos pretenden que veas como desaparece una carta, René intenta que lo que veas son un grupo de hadas que llegan volando, cogen la carta y vuelven por donde han venido. No se si me explico bien, ni la coherencia de lo que he dicho pero lo que vengo a decir es eso que hay que intentar que la gente no quiera ver el truco si no ver las hadas y, también hay que intentar enseñarle a la gente la importancia de aprender bien la magia si es lo que pretenden porque no creo que sea fácil luchar contra los que revelan trucos.

----------


## Binary

> Nadie ha dicho nada de desgraciados ni mucho menos, todos merecen un respeto así sea que lo que hagan no esté bien hecho.
> 
>  ¿Te gusta lo que hace el mago enmáscarado? los que revelan juegos son pequeñas réplicas de él, personas que con su bajo nivel de conocimiento pretenden enseñar. "Antes de correr aprende a caminar y antes de caminar aprende a gatear", el problema no es que pierdan el interés en el juego por conocer el secreto, es que si ya conocen el secreto ¿para qué hacemos magia? (estoy refiriéndome a esto como un término general donde más de 4 personas conozcan cada técnica, efecto, etc)  la magia trata de innovar, impresionar a las personas interactuando con ellas, hacer algo que ya conoces aburre y sale el típico "eso ya lo sé, no quiero verlo" y los que han escuchado tales palabras recurrirán a esta persona con el fin de que le desvelen el secreto, y como cualquier profano, lo dirá, y así se creará un ciclo donde ya todos conozcan "el gran truco" (así como han hecho con el juego de las 21 cartas).
> 
> En la magia tu te ganas el título de "mago", no es un reconocimiento ni un diploma que te dan, es con el esfuerzo que haz tenido aprendiendo, memorizando, rescatando y creando efectos que muy pocos conocen pero que muchos saben como llevarlo a cabo por culpa de los "reveladores"
> 
> Saludos!


No estoy a favor ni del mago enmascarado ni de los reveladores estúpidos. Esos no enseñan magia, únicamente revelan secretos para ganar audiencia y que les caigan las monedillas.
Pero hay gente que sí que enseña magia gratuitamente, con más o menos nivel, y enseñar es mucho más que revelar.




> Enseñar el final de una película de Hitchcock vs contar el final de una película de Hitchcock tiene el mismo resultado: se pierde una gran cantidad de emociones 
> 
> Yo de momento, aquí en Toledo, en la provincia, he visto lo siguiente: aquel que para acceder al secreto lo ha pasado "mal" (muy bien en realidad, con el gusanillo cada vez más fuerte en la tripa), que le ha costado, sigue en la magia. Aquel que ha llegado y se le ha empezado a contar todo lo que pedía, que normalmente era de todo un poco y no centrarse nunca en nada, se ha marchado en menos de 1 año. El problema es que debido a su desinterés por la magia tras ese año, no tienen inconveniente en revelar a sus amigos secretos cuando surge la ocasión, para alimentar su ego.
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander


Si alguien le pide al maestro Hitchcock que le enseñe a hacer cine, bien que tendrá que repasar un montón de escenas. Cuando aprendes a hacer cine no estás disfrutando del cine, sino de su elaboración, del trabajo que hay detrás. 
Aprender magia tiene como consecuencia no disfrutar de ver magia como lo haría alguien que no estudia magia, pero también eres capaz de admirar mucho más todo lo que se esconde detrás de cada efecto.

Y entonces, ¿tú insinúas que si algo se puede alcanzar fácilmente ya se pierde el interés en ello? Hombre, no te negaré que en parte los humanos somos así. Si nos invitan a una cerveza en el bar nos sabrá menos que si la pagamos nosotros, o siendo más serios, nosotros no valoramos el agua y la derrochamos, mientras que en muchos países una sola gota es una bendición. Pero la magia no es algo material, no se si me entiendes, creo que si se pierde el interés podrá ser en el material mágico que es fácilmente alcanzable, pero no en la magia en sí.

Y si en algún momento una persona se desanima y no tiene reparos en revelar secretos... pues mira, eso pasará si pierde el interés probablemente, no se puede hacer nada.

*Y por último, porque esto quiero que quede muy claro, y ahí va en negrita: yo no estoy en contra de que el material para aprender magia no sea gratuito, estoy en contra de que prohibáis el material gratuito o lo execréis.*

----------


## S. Alexander

Ojalá tuviésemos el poder para prohibirlo.

Creo sinceramente que lo que a ti te falta es malas experiencias con caza-trucos, con profanos con más ego que Narciso y darte cuenta del daño que te puede causar. ¿Has pensado que esta postura mía puede no ser por egoísmo sino porque me ha afectado realmente? ¿Porque vaya yo un día, haga un juego en el instituto y al día siguiente no solo llegue el tío y revele el DL sino que además haga otros tres trucos, absolutamente mal presentados, y encima después lo revele mostrando lo que es un F****je? ¿Que ya en la universidad haya un imb**il que se haya dedicado en exclusiva en YouTube a buscar cosas de magos para que nunca le engañen, y mientras hagas magia venga y destroce la ilusión de las personas a las que les estás haciendo magia?

¿Te han [Bprohibido[/B] hacer magia alguna vez este tipo de circunstancias, amigo? Y hablo de prohibirte hacer magia al único público al que ves con asiduidad, a tener que no poder mostrar magia a un solo conocido porque ya le han revelado lo básico y lo único que les podría interesar es la presentación que le des, sin ilusión?

Me parece precioso ese mundo utópico en el que todos somos magos y todos nos respetamos, pero ahí fuera, en la vida real, hay gente que si quieres "pasarte de listo" lo único que desea es que te agaches, te bajes los pantalones delante de todos y hagan lo debido contigo. Y para esa gente también estás revelando, para esa y para la que lo único que desea en la "magia" es alimentar su ego y no solo eso sino también destruir a la "competencia" que pueda parecer ser más que tú, para esa y para los alumnos de Mystery, que lo único para lo que quieren la magia es para reventar un ch*ch*to nuevo cada noche.

Pero solo estoy hablando de la gente mala, ahora voy a hablarte de la gente buena, la que se sacrifica estudiando, practicando, se tira meses para una presentación, se tira años para presentar un juego (sí, años, lo he escrito bien), y gracias a la revelación en YouTube, ¿sabes qué ha obtenido esa persona? Que se rían en su cara, que su esfuerzo no tenga ni un solo valor y lo único que haya hecho sea perder el tiempo porque han destrozado lo que con tanto amor quería mostrar.

Yo te digo, ¿tanta falta le hace a la gente aprender gratis magia de maestros de tan dudosa habilidad como para sacrificar a esta gente buena?

Pues de esta gente buena está plagada el foro, y por eso la condenan, y por eso la execran, y por eso están en contra.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Binary

Pues no, nunca me encontré con alguien que haya pasado meses estudiando magia para luego cuando yo hago un juego revele todos los secretos, porque hay que decir que además de que mi técnica deja muchísimo que desear, aún así no es nada fácil sin haber estudiado bastante descubrir el juego, a no ser que como dije haya estudiado a conciencia cientos de técnicas y juegos. Si hay alguien tan imbécil capaz de dedicar su vida a joder a las personas que se dedican a la magia... la verdad dudo que sean muchos, y más que rabia me daría pena. Hablaría con él y le diría que aprovechara mejor su tiempo, o estudiando magia de verdad o dejando que la gente disfrute de ella. Si no le entra, pues mira, qué le vamos a hacer.

Cierto es que si hay más material gratuito el acceso es más fácil, pero si quiere seguir molestando va a comprar lo que haga falta... qué quieres que te diga, no me parece una buena razón para despreciar el buen material gratuito, que ya bastante poco hay.

----------


## Artifice

Binary, en mi opinión, no se trata de despreciar el buen material gratuito (y escaso, como bien dices), sino de despreciar el material gratuito malo, el que únicamente busca revelar, o si me apuras, "enseñar" de mala manera. Cuantos más "reveladores" y "maestros" haya, más situaciones como la que comentaba S. Alexander pueden darse, teniendo en cuenta que gente que se tome la magia como un reto a su inteligencia y tenga la necesidad incontrolable de buscar el "engaño" siempre habrá, desgraciadamente. No hay mas que acercarse a un grupo de gente y hacerles un juego con cartas por ejemplo, la mayoría de las veces alguno de ellos te dirá: A ver, hazlo otra vez, hazlo otra vez. Si esa persona que pide que repitas el juego porque no sabe el truco, viene con el truco aprendido de casa, ten por seguro que intentará cargarse el juego y demostrar lo listo que es.

Un saludo!

----------


## S. Alexander

> Pues no, nunca me encontré con alguien que haya pasado meses estudiando magia para luego cuando yo hago un juego revele todos los secretos, porque hay que decir que además de que mi técnica deja muchísimo que desear, aún así no es nada fácil sin haber estudiado bastante descubrir el juego, a no ser que como dije haya estudiado a conciencia cientos de técnicas y juegos. Si hay alguien tan imbécil capaz de dedicar su vida a joder a las personas que se dedican a la magia... la verdad dudo que sean muchos, y más que rabia me daría pena. Hablaría con él y le diría que aprovechara mejor su tiempo, o estudiando magia de verdad o dejando que la gente disfrute de ella. Si no le entra, pues mira, qué le vamos a hacer.
> 
> Cierto es que si hay más material gratuito el acceso es más fácil, pero si quiere seguir molestando va a comprar lo que haga falta... qué quieres que te diga, no me parece una buena razón para despreciar el buen material gratuito, que ya bastante poco hay.


Creo que no has comprendido lo que he escrito... no he dicho que se haya pasado meses estudiando, he dicho que el que pasaba meses era el mago, el caza-trucos lo tenía con un click en menos de 10 minutos de búsqueda.

Entre otros muchas interpretaciones erróneas que has hecho =/ lo siento, no voy a insistir, ni tú vas a dar tu brazo a torcer.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¿Y el tema de la propiedad intelectual? Yo invento algo y le pongo un precio. Que a uno le parezca caro no le da derecho a reventarlo.

Gratis se aprende lo del colegio. Lo demás no tiene por qué. Si quieres y te lo puedes permitir lo aprendes, si no, te adaptas a tus ingresos/gastos.

Todo lo que veis reventado en youtube o donde sea, pertenece a alguien que tiene derecho a una remuneracion por su trabajo.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

El problema de la información gratuita es que no esta bien estructurada, por lo tanto la persona que la usa tiene que tener un cierto criterio tanto mágico como artístico, cosa que un novato no tiene, es decir, el no sabe seleccionar la información de calidad y de la que no es, y da igual que tu se lo digas, el de un click pasa a otro click y no nota la diferencia entre la de calidad y la que no lo es, con lo cual esa información gratuita para el novato es horrible, y para el que ya sabe, buscara algo de más calidad que la que pueda tener un vídeo de youtube por muy bueno que sea.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Y sobre lo de que es caro, me parece muy hipócrita, pues puede pagar una conexión de interenet cuya cuota mensual puede valer más de lo que vale un libro, y este ultimo te dura para toda la vida.

----------


## Binary

> ¿Y el tema de la propiedad intelectual? Yo invento algo y le pongo un precio. Que a uno le parezca caro no le da derecho a reventarlo.
> 
> Gratis se aprende lo del colegio. Lo demás no tiene por qué. Si quieres y te lo puedes permitir lo aprendes, si no, te adaptas a tus ingresos/gastos.
> 
> Todo lo que veis reventado en youtube o donde sea, pertenece a alguien que tiene derecho a una remuneracion por su trabajo.


Eso es digno del señor Wert.

De hecho, dijo algo así si no me equivoco delante de los medios, "que quien no tuviera recursos para estudiar que no estudiara, eso es problema de sus familias".

----------


## Turko

Por favor, no mezclemos churras con meninas….  Ni metamos política (aparte de estar en las normas del foro)

Una cosa son los estudios y otra cosa la propiedad intelectual……… si algún día consigues un nombre en este maravilloso mundo y tienes el don de inventar algún pase, escribir un libro o lo que sea …….supongo que no te hará gracia que nadie te “revele” o te fotocopie tu libro.

----------


## Binary

> Por favor, no mezclemos churras con meninas….  Ni metamos política (aparte de estar en las normas del foro)
> 
> Una cosa son los estudios y otra cosa la propiedad intelectual……… si algún día consigues un nombre en este maravilloso mundo y tienes el don de inventar algún pase, escribir un libro o lo que sea …….supongo que no te hará gracia que nadie te “revele” o te fotocopie tu libro.


Yo hablé de material gratuito, no de material no gratuito que se obtiene gratuitamente de manera ilegal (pirateado). A ver si nos entendemos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Una cosa es la educacion (escolar, universitaria...) y otra los hobbies. No creo que quepa duda alguna sobre eso y supongo que estaremos de acuerdo. Imagino que con colegio entendiste educacion basica y de ahi el error. Aclarado.

Otra cosa. Con el tiempo se aprende que el material gratuito apenas existe. Para atentar contra la propiedad intelectual no hace falta piratear. Los que explican juegos que no son obra suya (reto a encontrar mas de un pequeño puñado de lo contrario) estan perjudicando a los autores originales.

Si explicas el Triunfo estas violando tanto la propiedad intelectual como si fotocopias el estrellas de la magia.

----------


## El Baron

Hola que tal ! Soy nuevo y es la primera vez que comentare en este Foro y quisiera dar mi OPINION.

Bueno, Se que la Magia Aveces cuando se revela en los videos de Yputube suele causar una fuerte impresion, que cuando un Principiante lo Mira, Le  dan Ganas de Practicarlo y enseñar el Efecto a sus familiares, Amigos, Etc..

Asi que yo creo ESTO --->   1 Viedo de revelacion = a 1 Mago Mas = 1 Mago mas que lleva la Magia y la comparte como Cultura.

Por supuesto no estoy diciendo que Alabemos las revelaciones y revelemos TODOS los trucos PERO si estoy diciendo que Los que ven los Videos de revelaciones deberian de ser Persona que se inician en la magia y no tienen otro recuerso para aprenderla y ya que les Intereso tanto Ser esa Persona correcta en que si Ya se Sabe el Truco No tiene porque HACER OTRO video revelando el mismo Truco y lo que deberiamos de hacer Nosotros seria...

SUBIR video IMPACTANTES !!! (sin revelacion) y empezar a llamar mas la atencion con este tipo de VIDEOS 

Gracias.



Un Mago Siempre Dice lo que no Hace y Siempre Hace lo que No Dice.

----------


## S. Alexander

Si lees bien el hilo, creo que te darás cuenta de que la fórmula que has propuesto es errónea.

1 Vídeo de revelación = 1 secreto menos = Dependiendo de quién lo vea, puede destruir el secreto o sumarse por poco tiempo al mundo de la magia. O, si tiene dinero, descubre las tiendas de magia, se compra cuatro cosas automáticas, se monta un espectáculo sin tener ni idea ni de qué es la magia ni de qué es estar sobre unas tablas, y ya tienes a alguien dando mala imagen a la magia.

0 Vídeos de revelación = 0 secretos menos = Tienes que buscar y esforzarte por conocer el secreto = Te arraigas más y aprendes que lo que se quiere, algo cuesta, y que si cuesta se da más valor.

¿En una situación normal, aprecias más encontrarte un guijarro o una moneda en el suelo? Pues eso.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Aminoliquid

Este ya se ha convertido en un clásico debate.
Lo que si que tengo claro por la corta experiencia que tengo en este foro es que la mayoría de los usuarios que andan por aquí no son partidarios de este tipo de videos reveladores.
El caso es que cada vez hay más profanos que entran a ver solo el como se hace para saciar su curiosidad o joder a los magos (de todo hay en el mundo) .Esto es así,es real.Quien no se haya topado con un caso así suerte ha tenido (ya  le llegará) y quien si se lo ha topado sabe lo que jode de que ahora cualquiera puede saber el secreto de lo que haces.Hacer magia no es nada facil y uno de los elementos que hay que mantener para conseguirlo es el misterio.Si no se mantiene el secreto en secreto se rompe parte importante del misterio.

El otro dia hablando con mi hermano me explicó como funciona el cochecito de Tamariz.Encontró la revelación por Youtube y lo vio para saciar su curiosidad.El no está para nada interesado en aprender magia y despues de ver el video tampoco le ha picado el gusanillo (no es el primero que ve para saciar su curiosidad). Mis sobrinas buscan revelaciones cada dos por tres para estar prevenidas por si algún dia experimento algo con ellas. ¿Cuantas personas no hacen lo mismo? Pues muuuuuchas más...Tengo colegas que al saber que ha revelaciones en la red,nada más que ven a algún mago el la tele de hacer algo,ellos van a buscar la revelación (y la encuentran) en un solo cick.

Pienso que todo el que defiende este tipo de aprendizaje es porque es el medio que utilizan para aprender y se sienten ofendidos al atacar su "único" modo de aprender.
Si la gran mayoria de estas personas sigue en la magia,creo que se desviaran por dos caminos:

1. Terminarán siendo ellos mismos también reveladores de juegos por la red.

2. Dejarán ese camino y odiarán ese sistema al darse cuenta del daño que hacen estos videos a su magia y a la magia en general.

Por otro lado,por mucho que se filtren los videos reveladores basura que hay y se llegue a encontrar a verdaderos virtuosos,estos mismos no saben explicar lo que hacen y porque lo hacen y lógicamente,magia lo que se dice magia...no enseñan!
La magia no reside en la técnica para nada.Ya puedes ser el tio más habil con las manos del mundo,que como no sepas hacer las cosas como se tienen que hacer y en el preciso instante que se tiene que hacer...no te sirve de nada tanta habilidad.

El caso es que un juego de magia no son tres técnicas adornadas con una historia,el caso es que hay muuuuchas más cosas en la vida interna de un juego.Hay mucho trabajo detrás y mucho esfuerzo y para los ojos de un profano que descubre con un click ese 10% que supone la técnica en un juego,pues ya está,ya no necesitan más para desilusionarse y no interesarle lo que haces.

Otra cosa es que la función de este arte es ilusionar y si le pones a la gente en bandeja como saber lo que haces,pues ahí consigues el efecto contrario.Esto no es nada lógico!!

Y otra cosa más,llevo ya una larga temporada en paro y puedo asegurar de que si quiero un libro (que para mi se aprende de verdad en los libros y no por Youtube) lo consigo.Quien algo quiere,algo le cuesta! Yo no tengo medios,pero si me puedo permitir internet,me puedo permitir un libro y si no antepongo un libro antes que internet.
Si quiero aprender y me cuesta X tal material y eso me supone vender alguna pertenencia,no salir de fiesta o a tomar un café,pues lo hago y me compro mi libro muy gustosamente.Así que para mi eso de que el que no puede gastarse X en material y por eso busca en internet,eso para mi es una excusa barata.

Estoy 100% con la idea de Sergio y en cuanto sepa hacer algún juego y los grabe aporto mi granito en esta guerra.

Saludos!

----------


## El Baron

Bueno ya que lo ves de esa forma y te lo plantean asi Tambien estas en lo correcto pero no nos vamos tan Lejoos...

Creo que si nosotros nos sentimos aveces MAL por que ya sabes como funcionan nuestros trucos 
SUPONGO que se han de sentir PEOR cuando un MAGO sale e television y revela los Trucos Val Valentino .__.

PERO vengaaa la Magia es lo que sorprende a los Demas y nuestro reto es Sorprender con uevas cosas a los Espectadores.

Saludos ...!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Claro que si amigo,pero uno de los grandes problemas que yo le veo a este tema es el siguiente:

¿Sabes cuanto se puede llegar a tardar en crear un juego? ¿Y en desarrollar una técnica? ¿Sabes el tiempo y el esfuerzo que requiere aprender,asimilar y pulir una técnica? ¿Y un juego? 
Y ahora..¿Cuanto tiempo se tarda en que te venga uno y cliquee para saber como?

 Si te pones a hacer cuentas no cuadra el tiempo para que haya una renovación mágica,es que casi todos los juegos están revelados en Youtube,y los que no ya lo estarán.

Yo pienso que se deverían de protejer técnicas y juegos legalmente y a todos los que osen de revelar en abierto sin el consentimiento del autor se le pueda denunciar y que se le callera el pelo.
Pero claro,esto ya se habrá intentado por todos los medios posible.Lo que no comprendo es como no regulan ya todo esto.

Para mi todo el que hace ese tipo de videos está escupiendo a la magia en la cara y por lo tanto a tanras personas que hacen de la magia su forma de vida,que viven de ella.Y todos los que consumen esos videos contribuyen a ello porque esa gente se embolsa pasta por reproducciones y subscriptores.

Un arte que vive del misterio como se lo puede tomar así? ¿Y como la gente que supuestamente lo ama puede hacerle eso?

Saludos!

----------


## wolrak

Bueno se que lo que voy a decir puede ser criticable pero creo que el mundo está cambiando y nosotros debemos evolucionar con el. En cuanto a lo de la propiedad intelectual y aquí puede ser el momento en el que me podréis criticar... Eso también debe evolucionar si lo que te preocupa es el dinero puedes buscar otras formas de financiar tu arte... (A no ser que quieras ser artista para ser millonario lo cual me parecería penoso) por último lo siento porque puede que no tenga base como para opinar sobre esto pero yo soy partidario de que el conocimiento sea libre.

----------


## b12jose

> Bueno se que lo que voy a decir puede ser criticable pero creo que el mundo está cambiando y nosotros debemos evolucionar con el. En cuanto a lo de la propiedad intelectual y aquí puede ser el momento en el que me podréis criticar... Eso también debe evolucionar si lo que te preocupa es el dinero puedes buscar otras formas de financiar tu arte... (A no ser que quieras ser artista para ser millonario lo cual me parecería penoso) por último lo siento porque puede que no tenga base como para opinar sobre esto pero yo soy partidario de que el conocimiento sea libre.


Pero quieres que el conocimiento sea libre o "gratis", son cosas distintas. 

Se nos llena la boca de decir cultura libre, conocimiento libre, software libre... cuando en realidad lo que pensamos es que si es libre es gratis... y ni la cultura, ni el conocimiento ni el software tiene por que ser gratis...

----------


## S. Alexander

> Bueno se que lo que voy a decir puede ser criticable pero creo que el mundo está cambiando y nosotros debemos evolucionar con el. En cuanto a lo de la propiedad intelectual y aquí puede ser el momento en el que me podréis criticar... Eso también debe evolucionar si lo que te preocupa es el dinero puedes buscar otras formas de financiar tu arte... (A no ser que quieras ser artista para ser millonario lo cual me parecería penoso) por último lo siento porque puede que no tenga base como para opinar sobre esto pero yo soy partidario de que el conocimiento sea libre.


Creo que a ninguno nos preocupa el dinero.

Creo que a todos nos preocupa la magia.

Por cierto, Wolrak, el mundo está evolucionando, y el pueblo español debe adaptarse a que los políticos hagan lo que quieran con él, les suban impuestos como quieran, salgan impunes ante juicios... es eso, ¿no? Si el mundo evoluciona, te adaptas, no luchas por cambiarlo.
No me llaméis demagogo porque prostituir la magia y prostituir al pueblo español a mis ojos es igual: prostitución.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## wolrak

> Pero quieres que el conocimiento sea libre o "gratis", son cosas distintas. 
> 
> Se nos llena la boca de decir cultura libre, conocimiento libre, software libre... cuando en realidad lo que pensamos es que si es libre es gratis... y ni la cultura, ni el conocimiento ni el software tiene por que ser gratis...


Pero es que las cosas gratis no tienen por qué no dar beneficios porque si no ¿de que vive la tele o la radio? yo creo que el secreto es saber financiarlo.




> Creo que a ninguno nos preocupa el dinero.
> 
> Creo que a todos nos preocupa la magia.
> 
> Por cierto, Wolrak, el mundo está evolucionando, y el pueblo español debe adaptarse a que los políticos hagan lo que quieran con él, les suban impuestos como quieran, salgan impunes ante juicios... es eso, ¿no? Si el mundo evoluciona, te adaptas, no luchas por cambiarlo.
> No me llaméis demagogo porque prostituir la magia y prostituir al pueblo español a mis ojos es igual: prostitución.
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander


Alexander la verdad es que no soy capaz de contra argumentar esto, sin embargo sigo pensando lo mismo porque creo que el daño que hace cada cosa no es equiparable.

----------


## b12jose

> Pero es que las cosas gratis no tienen por qu&#233; no dar beneficios porque si no &#191;de que vive la tele o la radio? yo creo que el secreto es saber financiarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander la verdad es que no soy capaz de contra argumentar esto, sin embargo sigo pensando lo mismo porque creo que el da&#241;o que hace cada cosa no es equiparable.


&#191;De verdad? &#191;Esa pregunta es de verdad?

Enviado desde mi XT910 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## MagNity

Wolrak, hablar de tv cuando se esta pagando 3,5€ hora a un realizador (en grandes cadenas, y aunque eso sea ilegal... existen formas de camuflarlo creeme), cuando solo hay 3 personas en el equipo en nomina y todo el resto son becarios (sigo hablando de grandes cadenas) y se nutren muchos programas en sms y llamadas a números de pagos, porque los anuncios ya no se paga lo de antes... y evidentemente eso repercute en una bajada de calidad (que vemos todos y aún poco que se aprecia). Pues no, esa forma de financiación no esta dando resultados (la mayoria de productoras de tv estan echando a gran parte del personal) y esta empeorando la calidad del producto. Así que no creo que sea eso. 
Por otro lado, si yo he dedicado 20 horas (pongo 20 que en verdad son muchísimas más) en hacer un juego, tengo todo el derecho de poderlo vender, pero como comentas tu, ¿tengo que regalarlo publicamente? Recuerda que hay gente que vive de crear música y otros de interpretarla,... en la magia tambien existe gente de este tipo,... entonces, los creadores ya no pueden cobrar por sus obras?

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Wolrak, hablar de tv cuando se esta pagando 3,5€ hora a un realizador (en grandes cadenas, y aunque eso sea ilegal... existen formas de camuflarlo creeme), cuando solo hay 3 personas en el equipo en nomina y todo el resto son becarios (sigo hablando de grandes cadenas) y se nutren muchos programas en sms y llamadas a números de pagos, porque los anuncios ya no se paga lo de antes... y evidentemente eso repercute en una bajada de calidad (que vemos todos y aún poco que se aprecia). Pues no, esa forma de financiación no esta dando resultados (la mayoria de productoras de tv estan echando a gran parte del personal) y esta empeorando la calidad del producto. Así que no creo que sea eso. 
> Por otro lado, si yo he dedicado 20 horas (pongo 20 que en verdad son muchísimas más) en hacer un juego, tengo todo el derecho de poderlo vender, pero como comentas tu, ¿tengo que regalarlo publicamente? Recuerda que hay gente que vive de crear música y otros de interpretarla,... en la magia tambien existe gente de este tipo,... entonces, los creadores ya no pueden cobrar por sus obras?



Bueno y si la música, el cine,el teatro están protegidos contra la piratería,¿por que la magia no? ¿y por que no se puede regular el tema de la gente que revela en abierto y sin permiso del autor? ¿Que es necesario para que la ley pueda defender estas causas?

----------


## Mgfranco

yo me sinceraré, y creo que como varios, empecé aprendiendo trucos en youtube (sí trucos ya que con poca práctica y pobres explicaciones eso eran), pero, al tomarme más en serio la magia recurrí a los libros, empecé a comprar videos, luego más libros, pero este cambio se dió porque empecé a escuchar y ver a magos profesionales (paradójicamente en youtube), y una vez buscando páginas web conseguí una en que daban varios consejos entre esos buscar otros magos o aprendices para enriquecer poco a poco nuestra magia, y ahí daban el link de este foro =) , mi reflexión es que no sólo hay que poner barreras, sino caminos a aquellos que verdaderamente quieren aprender, y en mi caso a pesar de empezar con youtube... espero "redimirme" y la manera en que lo haré será llevar un mazo de cartas en mi bolsillo hasta el día en que muera.

----------


## Binary

Suele pasar que a mí nunca me entienden.
Aclaré que no estoy en contra de que autores escriban libros donde revelan sus secretos y se remuneran con ellos. De algo tienen que vivir, ¿no? 
Hay que decir que si alguien en vez de publicar un libro y cobrar por ello decide dar todo ese conocimiento gratuitamente, a mí me parecería bien. Esa persona no habría cometido ninguna infracción, ni legal ni moral. 
Hay juegos sobre los cuales un autor tiene plena protestad, los que son de su propiedad. Pero hay técnicas y conocimiento general de la magia que aparece en todos los libros, y ese conocimiento por supuesto debe tener cada fracción de él un autor original, pero simplemente lo legó al mundo de la magia y ahora es de dominio público. O no me diréis que Vicente Canuto le tuvo que pagar a la familia de Arturo de Ascanio por explicar en su libro el culebreo de Ascanio.

Si en vez de cobrar por ese conocimiento se da gratuitamente, ¿de verdad os parece tan mal? ¿Por qué? De verdad, no vale la pena ni que me contestéis, porque mucho me temo que jamás lo podré entender.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Suele pasar que a mí nunca me entienden.
> Aclaré que no estoy en contra de que autores escriban libros donde revelan sus secretos y se remuneran con ellos. De algo tienen que vivir, ¿no? 
> Hay que decir que si alguien en vez de publicar un libro y cobrar por ello decide dar todo ese conocimiento gratuitamente, a mí me parecería bien. Esa persona no habría cometido ninguna infracción, ni legal ni moral. 
> Hay juegos sobre los cuales un autor tiene plena protestad, los que son de su propiedad. Pero hay técnicas y conocimiento general de la magia que aparece en todos los libros, y ese conocimiento por supuesto debe tener cada fracción de él un autor original, pero simplemente lo legó al mundo de la magia y ahora es de dominio público. O no me diréis que Vicente Canuto le tuvo que pagar a la familia de Arturo de Ascanio por explicar en su libro el culebreo de Ascanio.
> 
> Si en vez de cobrar por ese conocimiento se da gratuitamente, ¿de verdad os parece tan mal? ¿Por qué? De verdad, no vale la pena ni que me contestéis, porque mucho me temo que jamás lo podré entender.


Respecto a lo de Ascanio, me imagino que vicente previamente le pediría permiso al mismo.
Respecto a lo de compartir información gratuitamente mucha gente lo hace, hace poco Luis Garcia saco unos vídeos del culebreo totalmente gratuitas, y también revistas mágicas online gratuitas de mucha calidad, además yo por ejemplo he visto a muchos magos que vendían notas de conferencia al precio del coste de la producción de ellas, incluso magos que han dicho ¨¨ aquí tenéis mis nota, cada uno que pague lo que quier o pueda, ya sabéis lo que valen unas notas¨¨ y si conoces a algún maestro directo seguro que te enseñara un montón de cosas gratuitamente, el tema esta en seleccionar quien y quien no apreciara correctamente esa información gratuita.
También comentarte que el hecho deque los libros y otros materiales no sean gratuitos es muy benéfico para la magia pues si alguien con pocos recursos consigue un libro que le costo mucho pagar, apreciara mucho mas a ese libro y lo estudiara a fondo y al máximo, como posiblemente no haga con un PDF  gratuito.

----------


## Ravenous

> pero simplemente lo legó al mundo de la magia y ahora es de dominio público.


Falacia de proporciones escandalosas. Si lo legó al mundo de la magia, es para el mundo de la magia no para el mundo del hombre corriente, curioso y aquejado de un exceso de libertad ficticia que le hace creerse que tiene derecho a tenerlo todo por el mero hecho de ser.
Como ha dicho Jose, libre no significa gratuíto. El fallo que tiene todo el que pretende defender la tontada esa de la cultura libre, es que no se puede comparar el mundo de la magia con prácticamente ningún otro ámbito. Al contrario que en el resto del universo, la magia funciona porque NO SE CONOCE el trabajo detrás. En cuanto se conoce, ya no es magia, es un acto teatralizado sin otro valor que la actuación. No hay magia. Y no sólo eso; ya rebajándonos al vulgar mundo del comercio, la revelación de secretos permite que proliferen tipejos que se creen grandes artistas, y cobran sumas tan desorbitadas que hasta tienen dos cifras nada más, por un lamentable (o no, pero de esos casi no hay) espectáculo montado con conocimientos por los que no ha pagado nada (con lo que no hay gasto que amortizar), haciendo que mercado caiga en picado, e imposibilitando que un artista, que ha tenido que pagar cada céntimo de lo que ha aprendido (lo que entre otras cosas le da derecho legal para su realización en todas partes, salvo excepciones), pueda vivir de su arte.
Ya en los años dorados, en la época del Egyptian Hall, los magos hacían lo imposible por copiar los números de éxito de sus rivales sin pagarles un duro. Si, la piratería ya existía, pero eso no quiere decir, en absoluto, que por antiguo sea válido, ni aunque el número haya sido puesto a la venta.
En definitiva, mis ideas puedo compartirlas con quien yo quiera, y si sólo quiero compartirlas con quien me las paga, ¿qué derecho tiene otro a acceder a ellas? ¿Vosotros andais por ahí regalando vuestro número de cuenta bancaria?

----------


## Artifice

Hablando de revelación al público profano, Piedrahita en el hormiguero más de una vez ha hecho algún juego (más bien simple) y lo ha revelado, y a continuación ha hecho otro más complicado sin revelación. Sigue sin parecerme del todo bien, pero al menos espero que esos juegos que acostumbra (o acostumbraba, hace mucho que no lo veo) a desvelar fuesen de su propia cosecha. Aún así, sigo sin entender el por qué.

----------


## Ravenous

Porque los juegos que enseña son clásicos de la magia para aficionados, que se pueden encontrar en cualquier libro de magia para niños. "Si, pero sigue siendo una revelación" direis. Si, pero está planteada de una forma totalmente distinta a los dichosos youtuberos. Para empezar, el contraste entre el juego revelado y el otro es muy fuerte, de forma que le das al público un anzuelo del que colgarse y que le pique el gusanillo de la magia, y al mismo tiempo le das una bofetada que se queda tonto, y ve magia. y ve la diferencia entre un juego y otro, y, si es medianamente listo, valorará el trabajo que hay detrás. Esto entre otras cosas...

----------


## Iban

Pues yo he subido videos a YouTube.

Y ahora que.

----------


## Binary

> Pues yo he subido videos a YouTube.
> 
> Y ahora que.


Morirás.

----------


## Ravenous

Ahora se te pudrirá. Y lamentarás amargamente haber grabado esas cosas que te grabas...

----------


## Iban

Pero dejaré de pagar la hipoteca, ¿verdad?

(Sí, estoy reventando el hilo, pero es que... De tanto andar en círculos estábais haciendo surco).

Pues, si dejo de pagar la hipoteca, sólo puedo decir una cosa: subir vídeos a Youtube es bueno. :-D

----------


## Ravenous

No, de hecho, lo más probable es que tengas que renegociarla y acabes con una subida del 7%.
Ergo, subir a videos a youtube no es malo... para algunos.

----------


## wolrak

Vale, MagNity, supongo que estaba mal informado. Supongo que probablemente tenéis razón.

----------


## rafa cama

> ¿Y el tema de la propiedad intelectual? Yo invento algo y le pongo un precio. Que a uno le parezca caro no le da derecho a reventarlo.
> 
> Gratis se aprende lo del colegio. Lo demás no tiene por qué. Si quieres y te lo puedes permitir lo aprendes, si no, te adaptas a tus ingresos/gastos.
> 
> Todo lo que veis reventado en youtube o donde sea, pertenece a alguien que tiene derecho a una remuneracion por su trabajo.





> ...Para atentar contra la propiedad intelectual no hace falta piratear. Los que explican juegos que no son obra suya (reto a encontrar mas de un pequeño puñado de lo contrario) estan perjudicando a los autores originales.
> 
> Si explicas el Triunfo estas violando tanto la propiedad intelectual como si fotocopias el estrellas de la magia.


Perdona que discrepe. La propiedad intelectual no protege ideas sino obras, es decir, expresiones concretas de dichas ideas. Un número con su guión, etc., sí podría estar protegido. Un video de X mago haciendo un número... ahora, *los métodos* no entran en esta protección. Sí entra la explicación recogida en tal libro con tales palabras. 

Las ideas y métodos no son objeto de propiedad intelectual.

De la web del ministerio de Educación, Cultura y Deporte: La propiedad intelectual en general

cito:

*¿Qué se excluye de la protección de la propiedad intelectual?*
Se excluyen las ideas, los procedimientos, métodos de operación o conceptos matemáticos en sí, aunque no la expresión de los mismos.

Es decir, si yo hago un vídeo de youtube leyendo textualmente la explicación del triunfo de Estrellas de la Magia, o con el guión que usaba Vernon, puedo, a priori, estar infringiendo una propiedad intelectual. Si explico cómo puede hacerse utilizando mis palabras y el guión que yo uso, no. Con esto no digo estar a favor ni en contra. Esto son hechos. Nos gusten o no.

----------


## francescdcll

Otra manera es poner privacidad en los videos, es decir, que solo los pueda ver la gente que tenga el link del video, como hacer *Miquel Roman*, y luego, esos links venderlos y realmente revelar el juego, pero haciendo de _escuela_, no se si me explico

----------


## kaico112

El problema esta en el mismo youtube, la gente Que Solo Te Revela el truco Y lo muestra a Los no magos.

yo empeze Con youtube acto seguido compre libro de cartomagia Y eso,  Si no fuese gracias a youtube quiza no me picaria la 
magia Pero tambien Es cierto Que la mecanica de subir videos
Revelados. Da asco.  dificil Es ver videos Sin Que salga a un centimetro "Revelado"

Enviado desde mi LT26i mediante Tapatalk

----------

